# Weg vom Paternsattel zur Dreizinnenhütte gesperrt



## Kurt (19. September 2009)

Leider habe ich heute aus unserer Tageszeitung Dolomiten erfahren, dass die Gemeinde Toblach den Weg vom Paternsattel zur Dreizinnenhütte für Mountainbiker gesperrt hat. Scheinbar sind viele Biker über diesen Weg zu den gesperrten Trails im Naturpark gefahren.
Das mag wohl stimmen, aber deswegen muss man den Weg zur Dreizinnenhütte nicht sperren. Ich finde das ist eine *Frechheit*.
Wir müssen uns endlich gegen die ganzen Wegsperrungen wehren. Der Gemeinde ([email protected]) habe ich bereits einen Brief geschrieben, den könnt ihr im Mountainbike Südtirol Blog nachlesen.
Es wäre sehr wichtig wenn sehr viele User dort nachfragen warum der Weg jetzt gesperrt ist, oder der Gemeinde mitteilen dass uns das überhaupt nicht recht ist.
Ewig still sein können wir nicht, die müssen wissen dass uns das nicht recht ist.

*Wehrt euch!!!!*


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (19. September 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Leider habe ich heute aus unserer Tageszeitung Dolomiten erfahren, dass die Gemeinde Toblach den Weg vom Paternsattel zur Dreizinnenhütte für Mountainbiker gesperrt hat. Scheinbar sind viele Biker über diesen Weg zu den gesperrten Trails im Naturpark gefahren.
> Das mag wohl stimmen, aber deswegen muss man den Weg zur Dreizinnenhütte nicht sperren. Ich finde das ist eine *Frechheit*.
> Wir müssen uns endlich gegen die ganzen Wegsperrungen wehren. Der Gemeinde ([email protected]) habe ich bereits einen Brief geschrieben, den könnt ihr im Mountainbike Südtirol Blog nachlesen.
> Es wäre sehr wichtig wenn sehr viele User dort nachfragen warum der Weg jetzt gesperrt ist, oder der Gemeinde mitteilen dass uns das überhaupt nicht recht ist.
> ...


Leider bleibst Du mit deiner Meinung wohl ein Ausnahme.

Die Meisten werden es wieder akzeptieren; den Verantwortlich wieder recht geben (weil die natüüüürlich viel Weiser sind als wir Biker) oder "Gespräche" mit den Behörden führen; erfolglos wie immer.

In Zentral-Europa ist das Zeitalter der Unterwürfigen. "Ach Herr Beamter, darf ich Ihnen noch tiefer in den Ar*** kriechen. Sie sind doch bestimmt der Umweltengel, der genau weiß, wie die Natur funktioniert" Oder zahlen die Wander-Lobbyvereine Bestechungsgeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (20. September 2009)

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg als Don Quichote.
Bin den Weg schon gefahren und finde es wirklich schade und absolut unbegründet,da die Piste ist sehr breit.


----------



## transalbi (21. September 2009)

Da kann man nur empfehlen: ziviler Ungehorsam. Manche Südtiroler Gemeinden sind da wohl beratungsresitent oder haben vergessen, dass Herr Durnwalder vor einem Jahr, gleich zu Beginn der weltweiten Wirtschaftskrise weinend auf Frau Merkels Schoß saß, ob wohl die deutschen Urlauber auch noch weiterhin kommen.

Albi


----------



## emvau (22. September 2009)

ich hab dann auch mal gemailt. 

aber auch dieses gebiet ist für radler ohnehin im herbst am interessantesten. da gibt es auch keine kontrollen.


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2009)

Schade! Ein Urlaub in Niederdorf/Toblach stand für nächstes Jahr auf der Liste. Nu wohl eher nicht mehr.... Mal sehen was bis dahin noch übrig bleibt von Südtirol. Der Goldseetrail ist ja leider auch schon wech.


----------



## emvau (22. September 2009)

also, es gibt schon noch schöne spots in südtirol.

aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen graubünden genauer anzuschauen. dort verschwendest du als biker keinen gedanken daran, dass du nicht erwünscht sein könntest. praktisch alles ist erlaubt und die bikefreundliche bahn, die sehr viele täler schön erschließt, ermöglicht interessante tagesunternehmungen, bei denen man auch ein wenig rummkommt. anreise ist für die meisten auch nicht weiter. 
etwas teurer wird 's vielleicht. andererseits versprüht das engadin einen ganz speziellen charme, der das ganze auch werthaltig macht.

die südtiroler brauchen jetzt erst mal rückläufige zahlen und dann stellen sie sich mit ihrer überalterten kundenstruktur im sommer schon wieder auf die hinterbeine. genau dieser entwicklung steuern sie nämlich in der schweiz recht ausgefuxt entgegen.


----------



## transalbi (22. September 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. war im juli auf einer transalp in der schweiz.
wenn es da konflikte auf einer abfahrt geben sollte, wird einfach ein neuer weg für Mountainbiker gemacht, so gesehen am jochpass bei Engelberg.

Andreas


----------



## KarinS (22. September 2009)

dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen! Die Anfahrt ins Engadin ist für
die meisten auch nicht weiter, dafür sind Wegsperrungen kein Thema und
es werden überall neue Trails für Biker gebaut (z.B. der neue Trail im Val Viola), der Biketransport mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln funktioniert super und in St. Moritz werden Bikes mit der Bahn transportiert. Hier ist man wirklich um den Biker als Sommerurlauber bemüht


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (22. September 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Leider habe ich heute aus unserer Tageszeitung Dolomiten erfahren, dass die Gemeinde Toblach den Weg vom Paternsattel zur Dreizinnenhütte für Mountainbiker gesperrt hat.



Verstehe ich nicht. Fahren durfte man bisher doch sowieso nicht dort. Also einfach schieben, die paar Meter, bis zur 3-Zinnen-Hütte. Das wird einem doch wohl keiner verbieten können. Ansonsten einfach Sattel abmontieren und in den Rucksack, um den besten Beweis anzutreten, dass man tatsächlich nur schiebt. Im Endeffekt ist gerade das Gebiet dort oben nur von Touris überlaufen und sowieso nicht zum fahren gedacht.



KarinS schrieb:


> die meisten auch nicht weiter, dafür sind Wegsperrungen kein Thema und
> es werden überall neue Trails für Biker gebaut (z.B. der neue Trail im Val Viola), der Biketransport mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln funktioniert super und in St. Moritz werden Bikes mit der Bahn transportiert. Hier ist man wirklich um den Biker als Sommerurlauber bemüht



Das ist zwar ganz nett dort, aber nicht gerade mit den Dolomiten zu vergleichen.


----------



## dede (22. September 2009)

Verstehe ich nicht. Fahren durfte man bisher doch sowieso nicht dort. 

Doch - auf der Schotterpiste schon, nicht auf dem oberhalb verlaufenden Wanderweg, das haben wohl immer wieder einige Biker verwechselt....
Einfach erst im Spätherbst dorthin, da ist'S dann eh ruhig und man stört niemanden mehr. Im (Hoch)sommer siehst du eh vor lauter Touris die Berge nciht mehr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2009)

Bei uns wird dann wohl auch Graubünden


----------



## emvau (19. Oktober 2009)

> als zuständige Schutzgebietsverwaltung übermitteln wir Ihnen in Absprache mit der Gemeinde Toblach nachfolgende Überlegungen zum zukünftigen MTB-Verbot auf dem Steig 101 Paternsattel  Drei-Zinnen-Hütte:
> 
> Der Wanderweg vom Paternsattel zur Drei-Zinnen-Hütte stellt einen der meist besuchten Steige im Naturpark Sextner Dolomiten in den Gemeinden Toblach, Sexten und Innichen dar. Bei der Besuchererhebung im Jahr 2008 wurde festgestellt, dass während der Hochsaison täglich nahezu 1500 Personen auf diesem Steig unterwegs sind. Ebenfalls stark frequentiert sind die Steige, welche vom Rienztal, vom Innerfeldtal, vom Fischleintal sowie vom Büllelejoch und von der Forcella Col de Mezo zur Drei-Zinnen-Hütte führen. Bei diesen handelt es sich, im Gegensatz zum Steig 101 Paternsattel  Drei-Zinnen-Hütte, um schmale alpine Wandersteige.
> 
> ...


na war klar, oder? wenn man aus versehen zur rushhour mal in die ballungszentren der dolomiten geraten ist, kann man es aber auch verstehen... wirklich! 

ich persönlich finde große teile der dolomiten während der saison einfach unerträglich. das ist und bleibt für mich ein herbstgebiet und da  tangiert mich ein derartiges verbot praktisch nicht.

so long...


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (19. Oktober 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> na war klar, oder? wenn man aus versehen zur rushhour mal in die ballungszentren der dolomiten geraten ist, kann man es aber auch verstehen... wirklich!
> 
> ich persönlich finde große teile der dolomiten während der saison einfach unerträglich. das ist und bleibt für mich ein herbstgebiet und da  tangiert mich ein derartiges verbot praktisch nicht.
> 
> so long...


 
Absolut richtig.



emvau schrieb:


> ......... Bei der Besuchererhebung im Jahr 2008 wurde festgestellt, dass während der Hochsaison täglich nahezu 1500 Personen auf diesem Steig unterwegs sind. Ebenfalls stark frequentiert sind die Steige,........



....die zahlreichen Radfahrer verursachen Schäden an den Wandersteigen???!
1500 Fußgänger/Stunde in der Hauptsaison! Bei rund 12 Stunden täglicher Nutzungsdauer sind also rd.125 Wanderer je Stunde unterwegs!
Rechne ich mal so pauschal 3 Monate Sommer-Hochsaison (92 Tage), so sind also dort in drei Monaten 138.000 Wanderer unterwegs!
Und wenn diese tollen Umwelt-Wanderer nur zu 80% mit dem PKW dort an.- und abreisen und wie so oft immer schön brav zu zweit im Auto sitzen, dann bedeutet das, dass nur für den vorgenannten Wandersteig 55.200 PKW-Fahrten durch die Dolomiten rauschen. 

WIR, ALS BIKER, SOLLEN DA NOCH EINEN WANDERSTEIG BESCHÄDIGEN oder die Umwelt belasten???
So viele Abgase, wie die Zu-Fuß-Steig-Benutzer an einem einzigen Tag mit ihren Autos in die "saubere" Bergluft blasen, kann mein Biker-Arsch in seinem ganzen Leben nicht produzieren!

Und im Winter brennt dort noch mehr die Luft!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Einfach ab in die Schweiz zum biken... oder nicht die Touri-Highlights zur Hauptsasion ansteuern. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## fritzbox (22. Oktober 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> *Einfach ab in die Schweiz zum biken*... oder nicht die Touri-Highlights zur Hauptsasion ansteuern.
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



So schaut es aus ,irgendeiner nimmt schon meine Kohle


----------



## powderJO (24. Oktober 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde große teile der dolomiten während der saison einfach unerträglich. das ist und bleibt für mich ein herbstgebiet und da  tangiert mich ein derartiges verbot praktisch nicht.



und da ist es wieder, dieser unsägliche "argument". kapiert ihr wirklich nicht, dass euch auf lange sicht jede einzelne sperrung betrifft? es ist doch ganz einfach: je mehr sperren kritik- und kampflos hingenommen werden, desto mehr setzt sich bei den behörden und wanderer-lobbyverbänden die erkenntnis duch: biker kann man aussperren, kanalisieren und es bleibt praktisch konsequenzlos. 

das fängt am gardasee an und hört mit dem weg hier mit sicherheit nicht auf. irgendwann ist dann auch lieblingstrail betroffen und dann ist das gejammer groß und dann wird plötzlich solidarität eingefordert. 

imho ist die oben zitierte haltung also dumm und egoistisch und es wäre gut, wenn kurt mehr unterstützung für sein anliegen bekäme als ein "mir doch egal, ich fahr da eh nicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Vergiss die Sperrungen. Da wird eh nur in der Haupsasion kontrolliert. 

Man kann diese Trails fahren wenn die Wanderer wieder weg sind. Früh oder Abends kann man auch biken. Und es gibt so viele Orte die gerne meine Kohle nehmen.


----------



## emvau (24. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> imho ist die oben zitierte haltung also dumm und egoistisch und es wäre gut, wenn kurt mehr unterstützung für sein anliegen bekäme als ein "mir doch egal, ich fahr da eh nicht".


so so "dumm und egoistisch"... 
ich kann für mich behaupten, dass ich sowohl beim goldseeweg also auch hier ausführliche mails geschrieben habe. kannst du das von dir auch behaupten? oder bist du nur groß im bashing? welche konkrete unterstützung sollte ich denn dem kurt noch zukommen lassen? was hast du denn ganz konkret noch gemacht?

das ganze regelt doch der markt. tourismusverbände werden sich spezialisieren oder breit aufstellen. wir biker stellen ein nicht unerhebliches nachfragevolumen dar. das wird immer bedient werden, so einfach ist das. als wanderer und tourengeher muss ich auch nicht überall und zu jeder zeit mit dem bike hin, sondern kann die schöne gebirgswelt auch anders erleben. letzteres ist aber freilich subjektiver natur.


----------



## powderJO (26. Oktober 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> ...kannst du das von dir auch behaupten? oder bist du nur groß im bashing?...



ja, ich habe auch mails geschrieben. wenn du es auch gemacht hast, hat mein post mit dir nicht ganz den richtigen getroffen, sorry. 
ganz unschuldig daran bis du aber nicht, denn dein "dann tangiert mich das nicht" hört sich eben doch sehr nach "mir doch sch***egal an.


----------



## Braunbaer (29. November 2009)

Geh wohl um diesen Weg hier?

Dort waren wir diesen Sommer gewandert - Radfahrer haben wir in diesem Gebiet kaum gesehen. Der 101 ist zum Radfahren reichlich uninteressant und beim Rest der Wege um die Drei Zinnen ist es eh nicht erlaubt (auch bisher nicht).

In der Tat ist auf dem Weg 101 die Hölle los - wobei das meiste aber nicht "Wanderer" sind, eher "Spaziergänger" mit Sandalen und Videokameras, die reisebusweise zur Auronzohütte gebracht werden.

Zum Radfahren waren wir danach noch auf der Seiser Alm, dort ist es wesentlich MTB-freundlicher... 

Also, meiden wir dieses Gebiet um den 101er, wenn die Hütten dann pleite sind und schließen, dann können wir dort wieder umso besser ungestört fahren


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. November 2009)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Geh wohl um diesen Weg hier?
> 
> Dort waren wir diesen Sommer gewandert - Radfahrer haben wir in diesem Gebiet kaum gesehen. Der 101 ist zum Radfahren reichlich uninteressant und beim Rest der Wege um die Drei Zinnen ist es eh nicht erlaubt (auch bisher nicht).
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir recht... auf der Seiseralm sind sie mehr MTB-freundlich eingestellt. Hatte dort immer gute Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. November 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> ...Es wäre sehr wichtig wenn sehr viele User dort nachfragen warum der Weg jetzt gesperrt ist, oder der Gemeinde mitteilen dass uns das überhaupt nicht recht ist....


 
Done! Kopie der Mail an Dich soeben versandt.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. November 2009)

Hallo Kurti, alter Scherge 

Ist ja gar nicht fein, was da zu lesen ist. Liegt zwar nicht direkt in Deutschland, aber ich werde im nächsten DIMB-Newsletter unsere Mitglieder mal darauf aufmerksam und um Mail-Unterstützung für Euch bitten. Denn tausende von uns waren und sind mehr oder weniger regelmäßig in den Dolos unterwegs. 

Wär schön, wenn ich nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder den Weg nach Steinegg finden würde...


----------



## eleflo (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mag nächste Saison Anfang Juli 2011 zur 3-Zinnen-Hütte hier mal meine aktuellen Antworten, die ich aus Toblach bekommen habe... Habe natürlich auch die obligatorische "Protestmail" gesendet.


Mail 1)
rund um die Drei-Zinnen-Hütte sind alle Steige/Wege vom Fahrradverbot betroffen:
- Steig 105 von Forcella Col di Mezo-Lange Alm-Dreizinnenhütte
-Steig 102 vom Rienztal (ab Abzweigung Wildgrabenjoch Nr. 10)  Dreizinnenhütte
- Steige 105 / 10 / 11 ab Dreischusterhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte (Gwengalm und Wildgrabenjoch)
- Steig 102 ab Talschlusshütte bis Dreizinnenhütte
- Steig 103 ab Talschlusshütte bis Zsygmondyhütte
- Steig 101 ab Zsigmondyhütte über Büllelejochhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte
- Steig 101 ab Paternsattel bis Drei-Zinnen-Hütte

Als Beilage zu dieser mail finden Sie die Begründungen für das Radfahrverbot auf diesen Wandersteigen. Die Drei Zinnen können über die Mautstraße Misurina - Auronzohütte erreicht werden. Von der Auronzohütte können Sie noch maximal bis zum Paternsattel fahren.


Mail 2)
- der Steig 104 bzw. 104 befinden sich auf dem ge´biet der Gemeinde Auronzo. Meines Wissens gibt es dort kein Fahrradverbot (bin ich mir eigentlich zu 99,9% sicher)

- es ist erlaubt das Rad zum Paternsattel zur Dreizinenhütte hin und zurück zu schieben. Das hört sich jetzt zwar ein wenig blöd an, Sie sind dann aber in Ordnung. In Anbetracht dass die Biks zum Teil ja auch ziemlich teuer sind, würde ich das Rad auch nicht beispielsweise am Patersattel unbeaufsichtigt zurücklassen.


----------



## karstb (22. November 2010)

Ich bin in diesem Sommer den 1104 von der Auronzo ins Vallon de Lavaredo runtergefahren. Geht gut zu fahren und ist meines Wissens erlaubt. Jedenfalls war da kein anderer Mensch. Die typischen Wandererhauptrouten würde ich mir selbst dann nicht antun, wenn dort das Fahren erlaubt wäre. Die Dolomiten sind im Bereich der Drei Zinnen keinen Deut schöner als woanders, sie sind dort nur besser vermarktet und besser für den fußfaulen Pöbel zu erreichen, da man mit dem Auto bis auf 2300m fahren kann.
Also genieß die Dolomiten dort, wo es schön UND ruhig ist.


----------

